# Jatropia tree



## jack72 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is anyone trying to save the nuts from these trees for roasting? whats best way to store them and for how long? Someone told me to mash a few and roast them in their on oil? any thoughts?


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never even heard of this type of tree/nut before. Will be curious to see if you get some responses.


----------



## anthony555 (Sep 15, 2012)

I planted and try to get nuts but not successful.


----------



## Brad555 (Oct 23, 2012)

No i am not because i am much buizy these days in my study and after that i should try.

software plagiarism detection


----------

